# Selling mower with bad safety switch



## shopteacher (Dec 9, 2004)

I posted this in 4cycle engines, should have posted it here. 
Are you legally liable when selling a rider that has a rigged switch to bypass a safety switch?
In today's society I am guessing "yes". 
I can't find the wiriing problem, and don't want to mess with it again and again.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

like i said in the other forum selling it as is lets you free of legal liability. just like a car. selling it as is and two minutes later it blows up. you aren't liable. just get em to sign something saying your selling it as is to further kill any legal liability's. just give em a good price that gets em.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sorry bugman i replied in the other place , with almost the same answer ,, great minds think alike lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha so funny, they do.


----------

